# My hair is soooooooo dry!!!



## star8527 (Aug 17, 2010)

I have been fighting hashis for almost 5 years now..It has been nothing but a rollercoaster..I seem better then wham I back to square one again.I'm used to feeling like crap to be honest I see it as normal now.. isn't that sad? But the one I hate is the hair falling out and the dry hair.. Why with everything else do I have to have that? My hair is so dry and it snarls so bad. It feels like a horse tail.I have tried every moisturizer there is nothing helps. I started biotin that also did nothing. I will take the feeling like crap just let me have my hair. Why does this have to take that from me? I just want nice hair again...Can anyone please tell me what I can take for my hair?


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

star8527 said:


> I have been fighting hashis for almost 5 years now..It has been nothing but a rollercoaster..I seem better then wham I back to square one again.I'm used to feeling like crap to be honest I see it as normal now.. isn't that sad? But the one I hate is the hair falling out and the dry hair.. Why with everything else do I have to have that? My hair is so dry and it snarls so bad. It feels like a horse tail.I have tried every moisturizer there is nothing helps. I started biotin that also did nothing. I will take the feeling like crap just let me have my hair. Why does this have to take that from me? I just want nice hair again...Can anyone please tell me what I can take for my hair?


I feel your pain  I had the same issue, and my hair is still 'healing' at the moment. I had my thyroid out in June and even after all my other Hashi symptoms dissapeared, I still had the thinning/dry hair problem, it really is such a horrible thing to have to deal with. How are your current levels looking?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

star8527 said:


> I have been fighting hashis for almost 5 years now..It has been nothing but a rollercoaster..I seem better then wham I back to square one again.I'm used to feeling like crap to be honest I see it as normal now.. isn't that sad? But the one I hate is the hair falling out and the dry hair.. Why with everything else do I have to have that? My hair is so dry and it snarls so bad. It feels like a horse tail.I have tried every moisturizer there is nothing helps. I started biotin that also did nothing. I will take the feeling like crap just let me have my hair. Why does this have to take that from me? I just want nice hair again...Can anyone please tell me what I can take for my hair?


Omega III, Omega VI (preferably Black Currant Seed Oil as it has an extra enzyme others do not) and use plenty of olive oil in your cooking.

And this is not a trick; put room temperature Helman's Mayo on your hair and put a plastic cap on. Keep on for a while to make it worth the effort and mess. Rinse and use a moisturizing shampoo.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey! I use to do the Mayo thing. I smelt like a salad and it made me soooo hungry.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

GD Women said:


> Hey! I use to do the Mayo thing. I smelt like a salad and it made me soooo hungry.


ROLF:tongue0015: Me too!!!


----------



## star8527 (Aug 17, 2010)

Well i was hoping someone would really be able to help..I don't think its funny sorry


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

It actually is funny Star because she was not kidding. The folks here have been through so much crap we all know exactly what you are dealing with. We've done all kinds of crazy things in an effort to find relief.

Regarding your hair, there is not much you can do about it until your levels are normal AND stable. You have to address the problem at hand. Shampoos, creams, etc may make things a touch better but it will never be normal until the actual cause is addressed.

This thyroid stuff has transformed me into something I barely recognize. Im not happy about it either but it's the hand I was dealt. I used to be a fit, muscular guy and now Im fat, puffy, bloated. I look like I just woke up from a night of drinking 40 beers every day and I don't even drink.

You need to try different things until you find something that works best. Nothing will cure you. You have an autoimmune disease and each time those antibodies attack your gland, your body changes because your thyroid levels change. You might notice your hair looks better on some days than others and on those days you might actually feel better than others. That's because for that moment in time your antibodies have probably been idle for a few days so your hair, nails, skin...everything looks a little better.

It really sucks...I understand fully. I'm a 40 year old married guy so I've learned not to sweat the little things. I cannot control how my hair or skin looks so I cannot let it bother me. Of course I prefer to look as I did pre-diagnosis with nice thick hair and even skin but it is what it is. You are going to have to learn to do the best with what you have, really. Stressing about hair and skin is only going to flare up those antibodies, making things worse.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey Star, we do not think your issues is funny and that wasn't what we were being light about. It was the fact that we both did the Mayo thing. I thought I was nuts for trying the Mayo and was very pleased to find at least one other who has used this method. Now I don't feel so nuts.

Thyroid is a long road to travel - in fact the rest of our lives, so we have to find some humor in it once in a while or we will go crazy. You will learn and see. But for now, nasdaqphil has good advise. Hang IN there, not all is forsaken or lost.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

nasdaqphil said:


> You need to try different things until you find something that works best. Nothing will cure you. You have an autoimmune disease and each time those antibodies attack your gland, your body changes because your thyroid levels change. You might notice your hair looks better on some days than others and on those days you might actually feel better than others. That's because for that moment in time your antibodies have probably been idle for a few days so your hair, nails, skin...everything looks a little better.


Phil, this is so, so true. I feel like a big science experiment as I try new things and discard others.

Also, it is nice to know there is a genuine medical reason for a bad hair day.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Therein lies the key:

DON'T SWEAT THE SMALL STUFF.


----------

